# Haccp نظام تحليل المخاطر ونقاط المراقبة الحرجة



## صناعة المعمار (26 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء

نسعى في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الى توفير المواد العلمية والخبرات في كل مجالات العلوم الهندسية الى اعضائنا الافاضل 

وفي منتدى الهندسة الصناعية سوف نتطرق الى شتى مواضيع الهندسة الصناعية وهذا يتم بمساندتكم اعضاءنا الكرام وتشجيعكم​

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

[FRAME="13 70"]
:28: موضوع هام جدا لم نتطرق له بعد ......الا وهو 

Hazard Analysis And Critical Control Point System:30: 
HACCP
نظام تحليل المخاطر ونقاط المراقبة الحرجة
او المراقبة بتحليل نقاط الخطورة الحرجة

الحقيقة كل ماعندي من معلومات عن هذا النظام هو حصيلة اجتهادات شخصية فقط :85: لذا.......اتمنى ممن لديه اي معلومة عن الموضوع ان لايبخل بها ومن يستطيع ان ياتي بخبراء واشخاص عملوا في هذا المجال فسيكون الامر رائعا لتتوضح الفكرة بوقت اسرع

سوف نتعاون جميعنا حتى نكون فكرة واضحة وكاملة عن هذا النظام 

انتظر مشاركاتكم:84: [/FRAME]​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالبداية يجب ان نوضح مفهوم هذا النظام ونبني فكرة اولية عنه لنشكل قاعدة ثابتة ننطلق منها الى التفاصيل شيئا فشيئا.............ورونا همتكم يا مهندسين:84: 

_اتمنى ان يشاركنا من عملوا في هذا المجال كي يفيدنا بخبرته :28: _ ويصوب لنا ان اخطأنا



نظام تحليل المخاطر ونقاط المراقبة الحرجة
Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Points (HACCP)System


نظام حديث (طبق في امريكا سنة 1960) في مجال مراقبة الاغذية والحفاظ على سلامتها وقد كان في البداية يطبق على اغذية رواد الفضاء التي ياخذونها في رحلاتهم.....الى ان اصبح يطبق في المصانع والمطاعم شيئا فشيئا حيث يتناول الاخطار المحيطة بالاغذية و التي تؤذيها وهي الفيزيائية والكيميائية وخاصة الحيوية فيتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة والتي تعرف بنقاط المراقبة الحرجة لتقليل المخاطروبالتالي حماية المستهلك من الامراض بالقضاء على مسبباتها

تطبيق هذا النظام اتى بديلا من فحص العينات والتاكيد على جودة المنتج حيث انه يستخدم في جميع مراحل الانتاج والاعداد للعمليات ويقلل من التالف نتيجة الفحص

حديثا اصبح هذا النظام يطبق بصناعات اخرى غير صناعة الاغذية مثل صناعة الادوية ومستحضرات التجميل


مزاياه​
1 - يؤدي هذا النظام إلى جعل متداولي الغذاء أكثر تفهما لوسائل سلامة الغذاء وبالتالي ضمان فاعليتهم في إنتاج غذاء مأمون.
2 - يقلل من فرص سحب المنتج من السوق Product Recall حيث أنه نظام وقائي يعمل على الحد من الأخطار الممكنة المرتبطة بالغذاء.
3 - يزيد من ثقة المستهلك في المنتج.
4 - يفتح المجال أمام الشركات للتصدير للأسواق العالمية ولاسيما للعالم الغربي.
5 - يسهل مهمة التفتيش بالنسبة للجهات الرقابية حيث يتضمن نظام الهاسب توثيق كل ما من شأنه أن يمس سلامة الغذاء بشكل مكتوب أو بأي طريقة يمكن الرجوع إليها عند الحاجة مع اعتماد الهاسب على متطلبات Prerequisites يجب أن تكون مكتوبة ومفصلة.. كل هذا في النهاية يسهل عملية الرقابة.
6 - يمكن تصنيف المنشآت بسهولة وفقا لمستواها الصحي.
7 - جميع العاملين تقريباً يكونوا معنيين بتطبيق الهاسب مما يشعرهم بأهميتهم، ويؤدي ذلك إلى رفع كفاءتهم ويزيد من إحساسهم بالمسئولية تجاه سلامة الغذاء، وبذلك تصبح المنشأة معنية بالرقابة الغذائية (الرقابة الذاتية) وهذا أيضاً يقلل بدوره من الحاجة إلى عدد مرات زيارات التفتيش وعدد المفتشين بالنسبة للجهات الرقابية. 
8 - نظراً لطبيعة نظام الهاسب، فيجب توافر حد أدنى من التأهيل في من يكون معنياً بتطبيق نظام الهاسب. وعليه فإن أية منشأة جادة في تطبيقه سوف يكون لزاماً عليها تأهيل العاملين.. وفي ذلك فائدة كبيرة تعود على الشركة على المدى الطويل وعلى المستهلك.​
المرجع
http://www.arabvet.com/modules/mysections/article.php?lid=103


----------



## aahh (26 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوره على المعلومات القيمة يا بشمهندسة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي الفت نظركم الى كتاب قيم جدا من مجموعة الكتب الرائعة التي زين بها محب الله ورسوله مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية جزاه الله كل خير:28: 

سيكون مرجع لنا في هذا الموضوع بالاضافة لمادة اخرى متوفرة عندي لكن كلاهما باللغة الانجليزية لذا ساترجم واطرح ان شاءالله



محب الله ورسوله قال:


> ​
> *HACCP in the Meat Industry *
> *Woodhead Publishing Series in Food Science and Technology*​*ISBN:* 0849308496
> *Author:* Martyn Brown
> ...


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (26 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع جميل ... فلندخل ونعرف مزيدا من التفاصيل*

[FRAME="6 70"] 




موضوع جميل ... وبادرة طيبة منك أخت صناعة المعمار 

أرجو الإستمرار في الموضوع وتدعيمه ببعض المعلومات والتفاصيل ... لأنه بالفعل موضوع مفيد

ويمكن استخلاص بعض المعلومات من الكتاب .. تترجم وتكتب كنقاط مهمه ... ونحاول مناقشتها مع الجميع




[/FRAME]​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تابع للتعريف لتوضيح المفهوم اكثر والتركيز على الاهمية


 :30: ماهو الهاسب :30: HACCP​
من المؤكد أن سلامة الغذاء تعتبر هاجس المتخصصين والمعنيين ومن اجل الوصول الى أقصى درجات الامان فيما يتعلق بالاغذية سواء المصنعة او التي تعد وتقدم مباشرة للمستهلك تبذل جهود كبيرة وتنفق اموال طائلة ويعكف الباحثون والمتخصصون على اجراء الدراسات والابحاث لتطوير آليات وخطوات إعداد وتصنيع الاغذية ويعتبر نظام الهاسب من احدث ما توصل اليه العصر الحديث في مجال مراقبة المواد الغذائية وكلمة «الهاسب» هي نطق خمسة حروف انجليزية (HACCP) وهي الاحرف الاولى لخمس كلمات انجليزية تعني باللغة العربية «المراقبة بتحليل نقاط الخطورة الحرجة»

ويمكن تعريف هذا النظام بشكل مبسط انه إحدى آليات مراقبة المواد الغذائية بجميع اشكالها خاماً ومصنعة ومعلبة ومعدة عن طريق تحديد نقاط الخطورة ضمن سلسلة التعامل مع هذه المواد وهذه النقاط او العناصر من السلسلة تمتاز بأن احتمال تلوث المادة الغذائية عند مرورها بهذه النقطة كبير ويحتاج الامر الى وضع ضوابط واجراءات وقائية لمنع حدوث أي مشكلة تؤثر على سلامة المادة الغذائية اثناء خطوات التعامل معها وعندما تصبح منتجاً نهائياً يقدم للمستهلك وفقاً لمتطلبات هذه النقطة وتغطي هذه الضوابط والاجراءات شروط المنشأة والمادة الخام والعمالة التي لها علاقة بذلك ويؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تحديد هذه الشروط جميع عوامل الامان وان الامان مقدم دائماً على الجودة ما لم يمكن الجمع بينهما ويعتبر هذا النظام من الانظمة الرقابية المتكاملة ومقرر ومعترف به من الهيئات والمنظمات العالمية المتخصصة بل واصبح متطلباً من المتطلبات التي يحكم من خلالها على جودة المنشأة الغذائية اضافة الى انه يحقق هدف تنمية الرقابة الذاتية التي اصبحت مطلباً ضرورياً لأن عين الرقيب الرسمي لا يمكن ان تغطي وبشكل دائم ومستمر جميع ما يحدث بأي منشأة تمت مراقبتها وهذا النظام من الانظمة التي تجعل المنشأة نفسها تراقب العاملين فيها من خلال السجلات والبيانات التي يتطلب نظام العمل تعبئتها وفي اوقات مختلفة ويتولى متابعة ذلك اشخاص مكلفون من المنشأة مما يمكنها من اكتشاف المشكلة قبل حدوثها ويكون دور المراقب الرسمي او الحكومي هو التأكد من القيام باجراءات الرقابة بنظام الهاسب وفي حال عدم تحقيق ذلك في أي نقطة من النقاط فتعاقب المنشأة على هذا التقصير ومن هنا سيكون بامكان المراقب الرسمي التركيز في العملية الرقابية بشكل ادق وتعتبر هذه النقطة من ايجابيات هذا النظام اضافة الى ايجابيات اخرى كثيرة من اهمها انه يتعامل رقابياً من منطلق منع حدوث المشكلة والحيلولة دون توفر اسباب حدوثها وليس التعامل مع المشكلة بعد حدوثها كما هو في انظمة الرقابة المتبعة حالياً كما ان من ايجابياته ايضاً انه يأخذ في الاعتبار جميع مصادر الخطر المحتملة سواء كانت طبيعية او كيميائية او ميكروبية وفي جميع مراحل التعامل مع المادة الغذائية وفي جانب العائد على المنشأة فإنه يحقق العديد من الفوائد ويؤدي الى تقليص التكاليف عن طريق ترشيد موارد الانفاق وتركيزها على الخطوات المهمة في العملية التصنيعية ويؤدي الى تقليل الفاقد الذي يحدث خلال مراحل التصنيع المختلفة لأسباب مختلفة

ولأهمية هذا النظام وفاعليته ودقته اصبح من المتطلبات الاساسية للهيئات والمنظمات العالمية مثل منظمة التجارة العالمية ومنظمة السياحة العالمية ومنظمة الصحة العالمية وخلافها وفي المملكة العربية السعودية يلاحظ ادراك العديد من الشركات والمؤسسات المتخصصة في تصنيع واعداد وبيع المواد الغذائية لفوائده واهمية تطبيقه وقامت باتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لتطبيقه والملاحظ ان ذلك لم يقتصر على نشاط محدد بل نجد ان هناك محلات بيع ومحلات إعداد وتجهيز (مطاعم) ومصانع وانشطة اخرى تقوم بتطبيق هذا النظام وحققت لها هذه الخطوة فوائد كثيرة مما يشجع على المطالبة بدراسة كيفية جعل تطبيقه امراً إلزامياً دون ان يضيف ذلك اعباء كبيرة على اصحاب هذه المنشآت والله الموفق.​

المصدر

http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/03/19/article139303.html

[LINE]hr[/LINE]
[LINE]hr[/LINE]


المنتدى العالمي الثاني للمسؤولين عن سلامة الأغذية المشترك بين منظمة الأغذية والزراعة ومنظمة الصحة العالمية

مركز مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة، بانكوك، تايلند، 12-14/10/2004 

كيف تعزز الوكالات الرسمية وتنفذ نقطة الرقابة الحرجة لتحليل المخاطر من جانب التجارة والصناعة 
(إعداد الولايات المتحدة الأميركية)

على الرابط التالي

http://www.fao.org/docrep/meeting/008/ae204a.htm


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكركم اخوتي الاعزاء على التشجيع 

aahh:7: 
م. أبـو عمـــر:7: 


نتكلم الان عن


:30: مبادئ نظام الهاسب السبعة The HACCP Seven Principles​

المبدا رقم 1: اجراء تحليل المخاطر Principle 1: Conduct a hazard analysis​
المبدا رقم 2: تحديد نقاط المراقبه الحرجه Principle 2: Identify critical control points​
المبدا رقم3 :  ضع حدود حرجة لكل نقاط المراقبه الحرجه Principle 3:​ Establish critical 
limits for each critical control point​
 المبدا رقم4 :اقامه متطلبات رصد نقاط المراقبه الحرجه Principle 4: Establish critical control point monitoring requirements​

 المبدا رقم5 :تحديد الاجراءات التصحيحيه Principle 5: Establish corrective actions​ 
 المبدا رقم6 : وضع اجراءات مسك السجلات Principle 6: Establish record keeping procedures​
المبدا رقم7 : اقرار اجراءات التحقق بان النظام ساري كما يجب
Principle 7: Establish procedures for verifying the HACCP system is 
working as intended .​

المصدر

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HACCP


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تطبيق الهاسب Application ​
تطبيق مبادئ نظام الهاسب يتكون من المهام او الخطوات الموضحة بالترتيب في الصورة التالية





شرح بسيط للخطوات​
ا- تشكيل فريق الهاسب وتحديد الخطة والهدف يجب ان يصف اي جزء من السلسلة الغذائية ذو علاقه وايضا تحدد انواع المخاطر (مثلا ستغطي جميع انواع المخاطر او جزء منها)

2- وصف المنتج: يعد وصف كامل للمنتج ويشمل معلومات مثل: التركيب, التركيب الفيزيائي / الكيميائي مثل(ph..........), التغليف , ظروف التخزينوطريقة التوزيع.

3- تعريف الاستخدامات المقصوده : تعتمد على الاستخدام المتوقع من الزبون للمنتج.

4- انشاء تدفق بياني: يقوم فريق الهاسب باعداده ويشمل كل الخطوات في العمليةفعند تطبيق نظام الهاسب على عملية معينة يجب ان ياخذوا بعين الاعتبار العملية السابقة واللاحقة 

5-تاكيد موازي: بمعنى ان فريق الهاسب يجب ان يتاكد من عمليات التجهيز بجانب التدفق البياني خلال جميع المراحل.........ويحسن ويعدل على التدفق البياني (تسلسل العملية الحالية) عند الحاجة


6-وضع قائمة بالمخاطر بجانب كل خطوة (انظر مبدا رقم 1) وعمل تحليل للمخاطر واخذ التدابير اللازمة للتحكم بتلك المخاطر

:30: يضع فريق الهاسب قائمة بالمخاطر المتوقعة عند كل خطوة ومرحلة من مراحل الانتاج ..بدءا من الانتاج الاولى والتصنيع والتوزيع وحتى لحظة الاستهلاك من قبل المستهلك

:30: بعد ذلك يحلل هذه المخاطر ليضع بالخطة المخاطر التي يجب القضاء عليها حتى يكون الطعام امن.

 وعند تحليل المخاطر يجب قدر الامكان يجب ان نشمل:

_ احتمال وقوع المخاطر وحدة الاثار الصحيه الضاره والنتئج العكسية على الصحة
_ التقييم الكمي والنوعي لوجود المخاطر
_بقاء او تكاثر الكاءنات الدقيقه التي تهمنا
_انتاج الاغذيه من السموم , العوامل الكيميائية او الفيزيائية
_الظروف التي تقود لما ذكر


:30: بعد ذلك يقوم فريق الهاسب بوضع اجراءات التحكم ان وجدت....يحدد لكل خطر الاجراء المناسب
احيانا يلزم اكثر من اجراء تحكمي لخطر معين.....ايضا ممكن اكثر من خطر ان نتحكم به باجراء واحد​

المصدر: 

كتاب HACCP in the Meat Industry(المشار اليه في مشاركة سابقة بنفس الموضوع هذا)

بالاضافة الى مادة علمية مجمعة من احد الزملاء جزاه الله خيرا باللغة الانجليزية


[BLINK]يتبع ان شاءالله...........[/BLINK]


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تابع خطوات الهاسب الاثنتي عشر​

7- تحديد نقاط التحكم الحرجه: (انظر مبدا رقم 2)
وهي المرحلة التي نستطيع عندها ان نتحكم بالخطر ونقلله الى الحد المقبول.....واحيانا يكون للخطر الواحد اكئر من نقطة تحكم ومراقبة كما ذكرت سابقا
للتسهيل ممكن ان نعمل شجره القرار decision tree وتطبيقها المفروض يكون سهل ومرن وواضحة تحدد ان كانت العملية هي انتاج او تغليف او تخزين......فهي تستخدم للتوجيه

8- اقامه الحدود الحرجه : (انظر مبدا رقم3)لكل نقاط المراقبه الحرجه: الحدود الحرجة تعني المعيار الذي يفصل المقبول عن الغير مقبول .........الاكثر شيوعا هي درجة الحرارة , الوقت, مستوي الرطوبه ,ph, الكلور المتاح
مثلا درجة الحرارة يجب ان تنحصر بين 20-50 حتى نضمن تمام العملية بامان

9- اقامة نظام مراقبة لكل نقطة تحكم: ( انظر مبدا رقم4)
هو قياس مجدول لنقاط التحكم الحرجه بالنسبة الى حدودها الحرجة
يجب ان تكون المراقبة قادرة على ان تكشف اي نقص بالتحكم وبالاخر يتم توقيع الشخص المراقب على كل ماتم تسجيله وتوثيقه

10_ اقرار الاجراءات التصحيحة: ( انظر مبدا رقم5)
اذا حصل اي خلل في عملية التحكم يقوم احد اعضاء الفريق باتخاذ الاجراءات الازمة لتصحيح ماحصل ويسيطر على الخطر

11- اقرار اجراءات التحقق: (انظر مبدا رقم6)
طرق وخطوات وفحوص التحقق والتي تتضمن عملية اخذ العينات بطريقة عشوائية وتحليلها تستخدم لمعرفة هل نظام الهاسب يعمل بشكل صحيح.......يجب ان يكون كافيا

بعض الامثلة على انشطه التحقق


مراجعة لنظام الهاسب وماتم تسجيله
استعراض الانحرافات 
التاكد من ان نقاط التحكم الحرجه تحت التحكم

12-انشاء المستندات ومسك الدفاتر( انظر مبدا رقم 7)

التسجيل الكافي والدقيق مهم جدا لنظام الهاسب
خطوات الهاسب يجب ان توثق كاملا وعملية التوثيق يجب ان تلائم طبيعة وحجم العملية

امثلة على مايتم توثيقه


تحليل المخاطر
تصميم 
نقاط التحكم الحرجه
وضع الحدود الحرجة
امثلة على مايتم تسجيله


انشطه الرصد والمراقبة لنقاط التحكم الحرجه
الانحرافات والاجراءات التصحيحية المصاحبة لها
تعديل نظام الهاسب

[LINE]hr[/LINE]





ورقة عمل للهاسب HACCP Worksheet​

تحياتي


----------



## m3shmawy (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

خالص تحياتى على الموضوع 
انا عضو جديد وسعيد بنضمامى ل المنتدى الرائع 
انا اعمل مشرف جوده فى امريكان قطاع اللحوم فى السعوديه 
بكال مرقية الجوده والانتاج من الجامعه العماليه 
بخصوص مبادىء السبعه لل HACCP 
على قدر معلوماتى هى :
PRINCIPELS OF HACCP 

PRINCIPELS OF HACCP 
1- CONDUCT HAZARD ANALYSIS 
2- DETRAMINE CRITICAL CONTROL POINTS
3- ESTABLISH CRITICAL LIMIT 
4- ESTABLISH MONITORING PROCEDURES 
5- ESTABLISH CORRECTIVE ACTION 
6- ESTABLISH VERIFICATION PROCEDURES 
7- ESTABLISH RECORD KEEPING PROCEDURES 

ماخوذ من تدريب ل SEAFOOD HACCP 
ان شاء الله سوف اعرض عليكم التدريب كامل


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي الكريم m3shmawy

اهلا اهلا بك  وانا بانتظار احد الخبراء في تطبيق هذا النظام
اذا ممكن ان تفيدنا بكيفية التطبيق على ارض الواقع ....... وتساعدنا لنبني فكرة متكاملة

ولك كل الشكر


----------



## m3shmawy (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اختى العزيزه شكرا لترحيبك واتمنى من الله ان ينفع كل من له علاقه بهذا الموضوع 
ملحوظه كيف يتم تحميل الكتاب الموجود haccp for meat industry 
ارجو الرد وما هى نوع الملفات للكتاب 
مع خالص تحياتى للجميع


----------



## m3shmawy (7 سبتمبر 2006)

What is haccp  
HACCP IS STAND FOR 
Hazard 
Analysis and 
Critical 
Control 
Point 
HACCP is a preventive system of food safety controls rather than reactive one


Its designed to help you anticipate and prevent food safety problems before they occur, rather than trying to fix or correct these problems after they have already happened 

Its designed to help food processors produce safer food products for consumers ​*Types of food safety hazards *

Biological hazards 
Chemical hazards 
Physical hazards 

The types of food safety hazards that are controlled in a HACCP system can include harmful microorganisms, harmful chemical, and/or physical contaminations​صمم هذا النظام للتوقع والحمايه قبل حدوث المشاكل اكثر من المحاوله للاصلاح او التصحيح بعد حوث المشكله بالفعل 
وايضا لمساعده مصنعى الغذاء لانتاج غذاء اكثر امنا للمستهلك 

انواع الخاطر التى يتحكم فيها هذا النظام ثلاثه انواع 
الاول خاص بالبكتيريا التى تسبب المرض عن طريق تناول غذاء غير امن( انفلوانزا الطيور ) 
ثانيا المخاطر الكيميائيه ( المواد المضافه الاغذيه سواء عن عمد او عن طريق الخطا )
ثالثا المخاطر الفزيائيه الملموسه ( المعدن - الزجاج - الخشب - والبلاستيك - الخ )
كل هذه المخاطر الثلاثه تؤدى الى المرض او الوفاه عن طريق تناول الغذاء الذى يحتوى على هذه الاشياء 



:55: ​
​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريمm3shmawy الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك

بالنسبة لطريقة التحميل ............... على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441
الكتب بصيغة pdf
قام بتوضيح العملية مشرفنا م. احمد عفيفي سلامة جزاه الله كل خير


بما انك سالت عن الكتاب اليك ايضا:​


محب الله ورسوله قال:


> ​
> *Microbiological Risk Assessment in Food Processing *
> *Woodhead Publishing in Food Science and Technology*
> 
> ...



وكتاب اخر



محب الله ورسوله قال:


> Book Properties
> *ISBN:* 0849312183
> 
> Making the Most of HACCP
> ...



وكتاب اخر



محب الله ورسوله قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هذه الكتب تعنى بجودة الغذاء وتتطرق طبعا الى نظام الهاسب​
انتظر ردك وان هناك اي استفسار اخر فلا تتردد


----------



## m3shmawy (9 سبتمبر 2006)

How was haccp developed?
The Pillsbury Company pioneered the application of the haccp concept to food production during its efforts to supply food for the us space program in the early 1960s
حدثت مشاكل فى الغداء المورد الى برنامج الفضاء الامريكى سنة 1960

Pillsbury concluded that the only way to ensure safety would be to develop a preventive system that kept all food safety hazards from occurring during the food production process
بيلس بارى استنتجت انه طريق واحد للتاكد من سلامة الاعديه بتطوير نظام للحمايه من وقوع المشاكل اثناء التصنيع 

The first time that haccp concept was applied to food processing in the us was in 1973s 
اول مره طبق فيها هدا النظام عام 1973
Responding to several outbreaks of botulism 
The FDA required the canned food industry to implement haccp type control 
استجابه لحالات الوفاه من التسمم الغدائى ال اف دى ايه طلبت بتطبيق نظام الهاسيب فى الصناعات الغدائيه 
وشكلت لجنه قامت بتاسس 7 قواعد للنظام 
National advisory committee on microbiological criteria for foods (nacmcf)

The nacmcf committee established the seven principles of haccp 

The seven principles of haccp are:
1-	conduct hazard analysis تحليل المخاطر 
2-	determine the critical control point (ccps) in the process تحديد النقاط الحرجه 
3-	establish critical limit الحدود الحرجه 
4-	establish monitoring procedures مراقبة العمليات 
5-	establish corrective action تصحيح الاخطاء 
6-	establish verification procedures التحقق من العمليات 
7-	establish record keeping procedures الاحتفاظ بسجلات العملبات 


Haccp is a dynamic system.
Haccp is not a zero risk system 

It’s designed to prevent, eliminate, or minimize the risk that a food safety problem will occur.
The haccp concept is also flexible.

Haccp is not stand alone system.

Haccp inspection and traditional inspection 

Traditional inspection 
Could be compared to a photograph that provides a snapshot what was occurring at the time the inspection was conducted 

Haccp inspection 
Would be more like a video because inspectors will use records to view what has been happening in the plant over a period of time 


Since haccp is focused on processing system both regulations and industry need to communicate an to work with each another 

The inspector job 
Is to verify that each firm’s haccp plan properly identified all food safety hazards that are reasonably likely to occur, and that these hazards are being consistently


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع كويس اوى بس كنت عايز اعرف ايه اهميه الهاسب بالنسبه للمهندس الصناعى وشكرااااا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الفاضل احمد سؤالك مهم حياك الله

الفكرة الغالبة عند الكثير من الاشخاص عن المهندس الصناعي هو الجودة

وهذا النظام يعنى بجودة الاغذية منذ بداية تصنيعها ويقضي على كل اسباب الملوثات والسيطرة عليها والنتيجة غذاء سليم لايتسبب بالامراض

وانت تعلم ان المهندس الصناعي هو مهندس انظمة او بمعنى اخر يطور الانظمة بشكل مستمر وهذا النظام من الانظمة الحديثة والتي اثبتت نجاحا ملفتا حتى انتشر تطبيقه في المطاعم الكبيرة .......

والمهندس الصناعي يسمى حلال المشاكل وفكرة النظام اتت حلا لمشكلة وهي ان طعام رواد الفضاء يتعرض للتلف في رحلاتهم نتيجة العوامل المحيطة مما يسبب خطرا على حياتهم

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بالجواب


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااا على جوابك المقنع يا صناعه المعمار .


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووورة يا مش مهندسة وتسلم ايديك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا لتشجيعكم*

السلام عليكم 

شكرااااااا م. احمد على ذوقك  




ألم الفرااااق قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووورة يا مش مهندسة وتسلم ايديك على هذا المجهود الرائع



سبحان الله حرف عكس المعنى :67: 

الف شكر لك اخي الم الفرااااق 

سعيدة جدا بكم


----------



## نورعلي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*نظام تحليل المخاطر*

لا بد في البداية من أن نشكر الباشمهندس صناعة المعمار على طرحها لمواضيع هامة ومفيدة ، فموضوع نظام تحليل المخطار موضوع غاية في الأهمية فليها الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## m3shmawy (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من يعرف اى معلومات بخصوص كيفية عمل دبلوما فى ادارة الجوده الشامله
المكان المصروفات مع الاشتراط عدم الحضور 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## خضر محمدنور محمد (9 مايو 2007)

*السودان*

الأخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة عن الهاسب
نرجو من الأخوة إعطائى الرابط الخاص بكتاب :

Making the Most of HACCP
Learning from Others' Experience 
لان الرابط المذكور لا يعمل .
وأى كتاب اخر فى الهاسب خاص بالقمح والدقيق لأنى أعمل بحث فى هذا المجال

وشــــــــــــــــكرا جزيلا
خضر​


----------



## خضر محمدنور محمد (7 يونيو 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل مشكورين جدا على المعلومات القيمة فى الهاسب أنا الأن بعمل بحث تكميلى فى الهاسب فى مجال
مطاحن دقيق القمح نرجو المساعدة بالكتب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود طيب ومشكور لكافة الأخوة المشاركين ومعلومات قيمة


----------



## أبو شيرين (7 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ، أخت (صناعة المعمار) لديك خبرة وإطلاع جميل حول الهاسب والآيزو ، وتطرحين مواضيع مفيدة ، لدي وثائق كثيرة ومراجع في هذه المواضيع ، سأحاول أن أعمل لها Scan وأشارك بها ان شاء الله، المواضيع التي طرحتيها قيمة ، شكرا لكي.


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مقالة ممتازة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف الف شكر لكل المشاركين وأتمنى من كل من لديه اي اضافة مفيدة بهذا المجال ان لا يبخل علينا

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فلاح 80 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## bazokka (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور كل من اثار هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## bazokka (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوانى مافيش ولا رابط راضى يعمل فى تحميل الكتب وانا محتاجها ضرورى ارجوكم اعيدو رفعها او اعطونى الرابط الجيد


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## S.B (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم لطرح هذا الموضوع القيم وخاصة أني سأقوم بتحضير رسالة ماجستير لتطبيق أحد نظام الجودة في شركة لصناعة زيت بذر القطن.
لكن الأهم أني أحببت تطبيق الهاسب أما بعض الآخرين ينصحونني بتطبيق Iso9001/2000 أفيدوني وانصحوني .
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صناعي1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

S.B قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكركم لطرح هذا الموضوع القيم وخاصة أني سأقوم بتحضير رسالة ماجستير لتطبيق أحد نظام الجودة في شركة لصناعة زيت بذر القطن.
> لكن الأهم أني أحببت تطبيق الهاسب أما بعض الآخرين ينصحونني بتطبيق Iso9001/2000 أفيدوني وانصحوني .
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
الله يوفقك اخي، للمعلومات عن ايزو 9001، اليك المواضيع التالية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=4136

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=35235


----------



## البنغدير (17 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع فعلا شيق


----------



## Harib (13 يوليو 2010)

ابحث عن اية معلومات بخصوص تحليل المخاطر في المواد الكيميائيه و البيولوجيه .


----------



## انس زفر1 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لكم على المواضيع القيمة 

تطبيق الهاسب Application ​ 
تطبيق مبادئ نظام الهاسب يتكون من المهام او الخطوات الموضحة بالترتيب في الصورة التالية​ 



 

شرح بسيط للخطوات​ 
ا- تشكيل فريق الهاسب وتحديد الخطة والهدف يجب ان يصف اي جزء من السلسلة الغذائية ذو علاقه وايضا تحدد انواع المخاطر (مثلا ستغطي جميع انواع المخاطر او جزء منها)​ 
2- وصف المنتج: يعد وصف كامل للمنتج ويشمل معلومات مثل: التركيب, التركيب الفيزيائي / الكيميائي مثل(ph..........), التغليف , ظروف التخزينوطريقة التوزيع.​ 
3- تعريف الاستخدامات المقصوده : تعتمد على الاستخدام المتوقع من الزبون للمنتج.​ 
4- انشاء تدفق بياني: يقوم فريق الهاسب باعداده ويشمل كل الخطوات في العمليةفعند تطبيق نظام الهاسب على عملية معينة يجب ان ياخذوا بعين الاعتبار العملية السابقة واللاحقة​ 
5-تاكيد موازي: بمعنى ان فريق الهاسب يجب ان يتاكد من عمليات التجهيز بجانب التدفق البياني خلال جميع المراحل.........ويحسن ويعدل على التدفق البياني (تسلسل العملية الحالية) عند الحاجة​ 

6-وضع قائمة بالمخاطر بجانب كل خطوة (انظر مبدا رقم 1) وعمل تحليل للمخاطر واخذ التدابير اللازمة للتحكم بتلك المخاطر​ 
:30: يضع فريق الهاسب قائمة بالمخاطر المتوقعة عند كل خطوة ومرحلة من مراحل الانتاج ..بدءا من الانتاج الاولى والتصنيع والتوزيع وحتى لحظة الاستهلاك من قبل المستهلك​ 
:30: بعد ذلك يحلل هذه المخاطر ليضع بالخطة المخاطر التي يجب القضاء عليها حتى يكون الطعام امن.​ 
وعند تحليل المخاطر يجب قدر الامكان يجب ان نشمل:​ 
_ احتمال وقوع المخاطر وحدة الاثار الصحيه الضاره والنتئج العكسية على الصحة
_ التقييم الكمي والنوعي لوجود المخاطر
_بقاء او تكاثر الكاءنات الدقيقه التي تهمنا
_انتاج الاغذيه من السموم , العوامل الكيميائية او الفيزيائية
_الظروف التي تقود لما ذكر​ 

:30: بعد ذلك يقوم فريق الهاسب بوضع اجراءات التحكم ان وجدت....يحدد لكل خطر الاجراء المناسب
احيانا يلزم اكثر من اجراء تحكمي لخطر معين.....ايضا ممكن اكثر من خطر ان نتحكم به باجراء واحد​ 

المصدر: 

كتاب HACCP in the Meat Industry(المشار اليه في مشاركة سابقة بنفس الموضوع هذا)

بالاضافة الى مادة علمية مجمعة من احد الزملاء جزاه الله خيرا باللغة الانجليزية


[BLINK]يتبع ان شاءالله...........[/BLINK][/QUOTE]


----------



## انس زفر1 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*نقاط التحكم الحرجة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا على التفصيل الجيد لنقاط التحكم الحرجة ولكن هل هناك اي مثال عن منتج مثلا يدعم هذا الموضوع بحيث يتناول جميع المبادىء المذكورة بحيث يسهل على المتلقي فهم نظام تحليل المخاطر باستخدام نقاط التحكم الحرجة اكثر وضوحا 
تمنايتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------

